# It's great to be back



## MonTheFish (Aug 27, 2003)

....although I never really went away given my series 1 TiVo is still purring away up the stairs 

Thank god I can finally rid myself of that so called pvr they called v+.

I am at one again....


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> Thank god I can finally rid myself of that so called pvr they called v+.


To be fair it did actually do the job; ie record stuff. Tivo is just a lot better is all.


----------



## MonTheFish (Aug 27, 2003)

It depends if you could put up with the constant crashing and missed recordings when your used to TiVo having 400+ days up time


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Must say the same as I did with VM/TiVo - my V+ box didn't suffer crashes or missed recordings.

The biggest problem I had was the small disc filling up with HD recordings.


----------



## MonTheFish (Aug 27, 2003)

I had an early one so maybe I was just unlucky. Mine crashed every time it tried to record 3 things at once taking down anything it was recording and trashing the other things it was trying to start.

Anyway onwards and upwards.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> I had an early one so maybe I was just unlucky. Mine crashed every time it tried to record 3 things at once taking down anything it was recording and trashing the other things it was trying to start.
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards.


Mine lasted about 2 months before they had to get me a Tivo as a last straw with VM. Most recordings would only play back about half way before saying "end of recording". Not to mention the stuttering/freezing/crashing etc. Even that was a retentions upgrade due to other problems with the standard V box. Plus the V+ optical sound output was "not compatible" with my sound system. I still have a direct dial number and email address in case I decide "enough is enough" with a guaranteed "no questions asked" get out clause. Tivo has been the first box that has been satisfactory although I was told there would be constant frequent updates and enhancements which clearly is not happening, except for the 3rd tuner being enabled, albeit with it's own bugs and one or two half-hearted attempts to fix some cosmetic issues.

I guess cable either works or it doesn't in a particular area, although I have had it now at three separate locations going back to the awful NTL days when we had to be told that email was a bonus extra with broadband so we should be grateful for the odd occasion when it actually worked!

I am getting the impression that Tivo is not particularly robust or resilient to network issues hence why so many are reporting crashing issues and others aren't.

Anyway good luck. Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones.


----------

